
Ask HN: How to move up in the career ladder at FAANG? - notcloudazure
This is a serious question. I work at FAANG. It seems that people who joined circa 2011-13 never left and are now in power positions (sr. management and VPs). 
It is incredibly hard to move up at FAANG. Uber is hitting me up, but I am not sure about them.<p>1) How to get better at politics and career management to move up? 
2) How to make million dollars? I am on visa, so second job&#x2F;startup is not an option.
======
bradknowles
1\. Invent a time machine. 2\. Go back in time. 3\. Profit!

Otherwise, you’ve got some hard work ahead of you.

And by the time you make your first million dollars, if you’re still working
at FAANG, you may find that is no longer enough.

------
BA4gDY-cqjsEPWn
IMHO, you (and me) were late for the party. Push for the green card to have
more options.

